# Seriously missing a trick for years!



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

No idea why i have not tried this earlier! really dont.

Ive never used a blender, ever.. Seriously!

Finally purchased one today and didnt have time to cook.

So threw in:

2 bananas

200grams oats

200ml milk

1 scoop protien

Blended up, drink it down. perfect, huge amount of calories in a short period of time! Really seriously fantastic!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

haha you have been missing out bro. chuck one of everything in there and neck it back lovely gubbley


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> No idea why i have not tried this earlier! really dont.
> 
> Ive never used a blender, ever.. Seriously!
> 
> ...


Great way of getting it all in mate,just dont make a habit of it and compensate for solids as it will go through you quicker than a ferrari and end up with an ar$e like a blood orange:laugh:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

pea head said:


> Great way of getting it all in mate,just dont make a habit of it and compensate for solids as it will go through you quicker than a ferrari and end up with an ar$e like a blood orange:laugh:


LOL!!

nah think i will squeeze one if after my second breakfast (all solids)

and one about 1 hour after training and before dinner just to get some complex carbs in there

or whenever i run out of time of course


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

a scoop of natty peanut butter would have been a good addition


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea good idea. I will start getting some of that in there. I cant eat it normally. BUT mixed in and mask the flavour with other stuff and we be good


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

yeah but they are a friggin pain in the a*se to keep cleaning up,just like me friggin george foreman!!!!

although get a good mix of stuff in a blended protein drink!!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

If yuor lookin for a blender.......http://www.youtube.com/user/blendtec?blend=1&ob=4


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

i have just got a hand blender so all you gota wash up is a small blade. i always start the day with a shake, as they'r so quick to make.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

i have a shake in the blender every morning 2 bananas 1 scoop of whey protien 2 table spoons of pumpkin seeds and 1 table spoon of linseeds


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

I find putting Oats, Milk, Banana, Syntha 6 and Peanut butter together..Make the thickest drink ever...I choked last time.


----------



## Houston (Nov 6, 2008)

milk, oats, eggs and a banana. lush


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

pea head said:


> Great way of getting it all in mate,just dont make a habit of it and compensate for solids as it will go through you quicker than a ferrari and end up with an ar$e like a blood orange:laugh:


Someone's been watching 1man1jar!!! :scared:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Houston said:


> milk, oats, eggs and a banana. lush


Raw egg?


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Raw egg?


5 seconds in the microwave to kill any salmonella, then throw it in the shake, some people actually just drink the raw eggs. videos of it on youtube


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Darylbethyname said:


> 5 seconds in the microwave to kill any salmonella, then throw it in the shake, some people actually just drink the raw eggs. videos of it on youtube


In its shell of course. why does 5 seconds kill it?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> In its shell of course. why does 5 seconds kill it?


I can't vouch for the five seconds in a microwave part, but you need to get an egg to 62 degrees i think to 'pasteurise' it and kill any salmonella.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Just lob the eggs in raw. I've tried this microwaving lark and they just come out half cooked.

I can't stick them without oats though - too slimy. I haven't had any this way for a while since I've cut and then not trained properly for months due to injury, but it's a great idea.

Washing the blender up is definitely ballache though.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> No idea why i have not tried this earlier! really dont.
> 
> Ive never used a blender, ever.. Seriously!
> 
> ...


ill let you in on a little secret, how do you think a skinny ass once 120lbs guy like me got 3500-4000 calories down his neck ed? :whistling:

Better late than never mate:thumb:


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a blended shake every day- just one- 2 bananas,100mg oats, little olive oil, whey, scoop pnut butter, 300ml semi skimed milk, job done>!


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

The trick with eggs is to boil a pan of water once boiling drop the eggs in for 30 seconds,as for cleaning the blender once you have poured all the contents into a glass leave it to settle for a few minutes, in the meantime wash the blender and put it away your lovely mix is ready and waiting. (now back in the real world leave it for the wife to wash,lol) :thumb:


----------

